# what engine do I have



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I got my phs documentation today. I dont think my engine is #'s matching but looked up the vin on year one's website and It looks to be a 1967 400 cid. I still dont understand the #'s.. The number on the back of the block begind the #8 cylinder is 9786133 which is a 67 400, which is what my car came with. On the front of the block under the passenger side head is 726535 xh. and behind the distributor is I307. Is the car worth any more if it has a non matching 67 400 motor. Also, It has the correct trans..

Thanks, Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Mike,
On your PHS billing history you will have an "engine unit number." If that number is 726535 you have a matching numbers engine. I307 is the engine build date which is September 30, 1967. Check the car's build date on the data plate, should be the top line and it may be 09d or 09e which will be the 4th or 5th week in september.

As far as the engine letter code for GTO they have XL and XM which are low compression 225 2bbl cars, Then they also have XP and XS which are high output 360HP engines. They don't have an XH letter code, the billing history will also have the letter code.

Because 9786133 is located behind the #8 cylinder and not on the distributor pad with the date code indicates the engine is a late 67 production.

Let us know what you have,


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Its definately an xh on the block. I researched it more today and found out pontiac did make a 400 cid w/ 350hp in 67 and came with the turbo hydromatic 400 tranny.. I just dont know what car this motor came out of, dont believe it was a gto though. Here is what I found on pontiacpower.net 

Code Car Year CID HP Trans RPO VIN Carb Block Cast


XH B-body 67 400 350 Turbo 400 L-67 1x4 9786133


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

B-body would be a Grand Prix, Catalina or another full size Pontiac. My 67 has a 69 b-body 400 also with 350hp.


----------

